# Pizza Fatty for Football



## disco (Nov 21, 2014)

Last weekend, my football team, the BC Lions, were playing in the Canadian Football League quarter finals. A buddy came over and we watched a couple of games while smoking a Pizza Fatty. The Pizza Fatty was good. The game was bad. The Lions had their posteriors kicked. Sigh.

Of course, you can't watch a game without snacks. I went for a charcuterie plate, a cheese plate and crackers. The meats are capicollo, Bears snack logs and home made pastrami cut thick. The cheeses are Extra old cheddar, old cheddar, Irish mild edam, and garlic herbed cheese.













DSC01424.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






Between games we put the fatty together. The toppings were homemade pizza sauce, chopped pepperoni, green pepper mushrooms, capicollo and mozarella cheese.













DSC01427.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






I put two pounds of lean ground beef in a one gallon Ziplock bag with the corners cut out. I rolled it out evenly and cut the bag off.













DSC01428.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01431.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01432.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






I turned the beef out onto wax paper and put the topping on leaving space around the edges to seal the fatty when rolled.













DSC01434.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01436.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01438.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






Using the wax paper to help, I rolled the fatty and sealed the seam and edges.













DSC01439.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01441.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






Next I made my bacon weave.













DSC01442.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01443.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01444.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






I put the fatty on the weave and rolled it up.













DSC01445.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






Onto a rack an into the Bradley for 3 hours at 230 F over pecan smoke.













DSC01449.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01452.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01453.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






Sliced it up and served it with salad, coleslaw and rolls.













DSC01457.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01458.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01459.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSC01460.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 21, 2014






The Verdict:

This was my first pizza fatty and I really enjoyed it. I would add more pizza sauce next time and would put some pizza seasonings in the beef. I will be making it again despite the trauma of eating it after the Lions were humiliated!

Disco


----------



## bear55 (Nov 21, 2014)

Outstanding job and pictures.


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> Outstanding job and pictures.


Thanks for the kind words Bear. 

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2014)

Good looking fattie and excellent food porn pics !


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Good looking fattie and excellent food porn pics !


Very nice of you to say so CM. Thanks.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome fattie.

What do you think about putting sauce on the outside before wrappin in bacon?


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Awesome fattie.
> 
> What do you think about putting sauce on the outside before wrappin in bacon?


Thanks, Adam. 

Your ideas sounds brilliant. I will have to try it and claim it was my idea!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Adam.
> 
> Your ideas sounds brilliant. I will have to try it and claim it was my idea!
> 
> Disco


I dont care if you claim it.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just wonder if it would affect the bacon getting crispy.


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I dont care if you claim it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the slow cooking time to reduce the sauce, I wouldn't think so. I will give it a try next time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2014)

Man I seem to be missing all the great smokes lately! Nice fatty, great tutorial Disco!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 25, 2014)

Theres nothing wrong with that Disco! Nice work!


----------



## donr (Nov 25, 2014)

I might just serve some extra sauce on the side for dipping.

If you like Italian sausage (hot or not) you could mix the spices into the ground beef before rolling to give it that flavor without the heart attack.


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man I seem to be missing all the great smokes lately! Nice fatty, great tutorial Disco!


Thanks, for the points, Case. It was tasty.


BigTrain74 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with that Disco! Nice work!


Thanks, BT. We did enjoy it.


donr said:


> I might just serve some extra sauce on the side for dipping.
> 
> If you like Italian sausage (hot or not) you could mix the spices into the ground beef before rolling to give it that flavor without the heart attack.


Thanks for the good ideas! Next fatty!

Disco


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Disco, great looking Pizza Fatty and great step by step pictures!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Disco, great looking Pizza Fatty and great step by step pictures!
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


Thanks for the kind words, SM.

Disco


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 25, 2014)

Disco said:


> Last weekend, my football team, the BC Lions, were playing in the Canadian Football League quarter finals. A buddy came over and we watched a couple of games while smoking a Pizza Fatty. The Pizza Fatty was good. The game was bad. The Lions had their posteriors kicked. Sigh.
> 
> Of course, you can't watch a game without snacks. I went for a charcuterie plate, a cheese plate and crackers. The meats are capicollo, Bears snack logs and home made pastrami cut thick. The cheeses are Extra old cheddar, old cheddar, Irish mild edam, and garlic herbed cheese.
> 
> ...





Disco said:


> Last weekend, my football team, the BC Lions, were playing in the Canadian Football League quarter finals. A buddy came over and we watched a couple of games while smoking a Pizza Fatty. The Pizza Fatty was good. The game was bad. The Lions had their posteriors kicked. Sigh.
> 
> Of course, you can't watch a game without snacks. I went for a charcuterie plate, a cheese plate and crackers. The meats are capicollo, Bears snack logs and home made pastrami cut thick. The cheeses are Extra old cheddar, old cheddar, Irish mild edam, and garlic herbed cheese.
> 
> ...





Disco said:


> Last weekend, my football team, the BC Lions, were playing in the Canadian Football League quarter finals. A buddy came over and we watched a couple of games while smoking a Pizza Fatty. The Pizza Fatty was good. The game was bad. The Lions had their posteriors kicked. Sigh.
> 
> Of course, you can't watch a game without snacks. I went for a charcuterie plate, a cheese plate and crackers. The meats are capicollo, Bears snack logs and home made pastrami cut thick. The cheeses are Extra old cheddar, old cheddar, Irish mild edam, and garlic herbed cheese.
> 
> ...





Disco said:


> Last weekend, my football team, the BC Lions, were playing in the Canadian Football League quarter finals. A buddy came over and we watched a couple of games while smoking a Pizza Fatty. The Pizza Fatty was good. The game was bad. The Lions had their posteriors kicked. Sigh.
> 
> Of course, you can't watch a game without snacks. I went for a charcuterie plate, a cheese plate and crackers. The meats are capicollo, Bears snack logs and home made pastrami cut thick. The cheeses are Extra old cheddar, old cheddar, Irish mild edam, and garlic herbed cheese.
> 
> ...




Disco,

First off that is a MASTERPIECE in my opinion and now I'm starving and MUST try this soon.  Can you tell me how many packs of bacon you used?  My guess is two packages...  I am also trying to figure out the whole weave of the bacon and how long it should be to actually roll the meat log (for lack of a better term) in the bacon weave.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2014)

exromenyer said:


>


I only used one pack but I used every slice. 

The size of my weave depends on the length of the bacon slices. I lay one slice down and lay cross pieces on it until I cover the whole slice. I have done a weave that is as little as seven by seven and one that is nine by nine. This one was eight by eight and was perfect. 

If you get short bacon and it is only seven by seven, don't worry if it doesn't wrap all the way around the fatty. As long as the gap is on the bottom, no one will notice.

Trust me, the weave is easy. Just do a square one and whatever size it turns out will be fine.

Make everyone happy and get lots of feedback. Do a post of your fatty with pictures!

Disco


----------



## dabomb (Jan 3, 2018)

Back from the dead...

AWESOME pics! This is how it should be done!  

Very well done!


----------



## ronf (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice job on the fatty. I bet your Lions are doing better than my Detroit Lions.


----------



## disco (Jan 9, 2018)

ronf said:


> Nice job on the fatty. I bet your Lions are doing better than my Detroit Lions.


Har! Not this year. They totally crashed and burned. Missed the playoffs for the first time in decades!


----------



## disco (Jan 9, 2018)

dabomb said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> AWESOME pics! This is how it should be done!
> 
> Very well done!


You are way too kind!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 9, 2018)

Great looking fatty and pizza idea Disco. I know it's an old thread but I like it... 
 I am a stamps fan and you know what happened there..... Point lol


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Great looking fatty and pizza idea Disco. I know it's an old thread but I like it...
> I am a stamps fan and you know what happened there..... Point lol


Yes, I know. I feel sorry for Dickenson. You have to wonder if he will keep his job.


----------



## normonster (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the share! Looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Disco!! :)

Nice Job!!---Like.

Bear


----------



## challenger (Jan 25, 2018)

I love the way you rolled the burger! I really like doing fatties as you can make them any flavor you want. When I do pizza fatties I use sweet Italian sausage and mix the sauce into the sausage. It makes the sauce taste stand out.


----------



## troutman (Jan 25, 2018)

Geeze guy gets POINTS on a bumped post...way to go DISCO !!!  I think I actually made that fatty after seeing your post, turned out darn good too !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2018)

troutman said:


> Geeze guy gets POINTS on a bumped post...way to go DISCO !!!  I think I actually made that fatty after seeing your post, turned out darn good too !!!




I give points on a bumped thread, if it's deserving & I never saw it before.
If you give your points to the Post #1 all the time, the program won't allow you to give them a second time.
That way you don't have to worry about pointing the same thing twice.

Bear


----------



## berrya (Jan 29, 2018)

disco said:


> Thanks, Adam.
> 
> Your ideas sounds brilliant. I will have to try it and claim it was my idea!
> 
> Disco


Disco, 
Have you made this again... and did you end up changing anything? If so, what way did you like the best?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

OOOPS---Double Post---Sorry.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm not much of a football fan, but I do greatly enjoy the Super Bowl. All your food looks great, and I'd love that for a party any day!


----------

